# Calling all movie fans...



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

I know the film, Shallow Hall has been out for quite a while, but I've only just got around to watching it. What an absolutely, blooming, brilliant film! I so much love a happy ending.

To watch a good comedy really helps me to ignore the Dp/Dr. If I were to write down an example of some films I've really enjoyed, would any of you recommend some films for me... please? I haven't been to the cinema or hired a movie for at least a year, so I'm sure there are many new films out there, waiting for me to enjoy. You see, I just haven't got the time to go into a shop and read the blurbs.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey! Thanks ever so much, Cloverstone! 

I'm absolutely shattered, as I've been awake all night, so I can't think properly. Here a few examples of my taste in comedies;-

The Money Pit

The Three Fugitives

The Great Outdoors

Planes, Trains & Automobiles

Analyze This

Analyze That

King Pin

Liar Liar

Happy Gilmore

The Nutty Professor 1 & 2

I'll post a bigger list tomorrow, if you need me to?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Planes, Trains & Automobiles was very, very funny. I especially loved Steve Martin as 'Ruprect', and when he was meant to have no feeling in his legs......classic stuff.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Planes, Trains & Automobiles was very, very funny. I especially loved Steve Martin as 'Ruprect', and when he was meant to have no feeling in his legs......classic stuff.


I believe that was Dirty Rotten Scoundrals, Martin.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Sunshine - I LOVE your taste in comedies!! I loved the Three Fugitives movie. My favorite part was when they were hiding in the park from the police under the bushes, and Martin Short rubs Nick Nolte's face in the dirt, and then Nick Nolte looks up and says "You Godd**am A** Hole"

Planes tranes is AWESOME. Love the part where he goes up to the lady at the rental car company and curses her out...another classic line is "Do you know what would make me happy?" - "What, a couple sets of fingers and an extra set of balls?"

LIAR LIAR is great, too...

If you like obscure 80s comedies, you should see the movie Disorganized Crime.

The Great Outdoors was awesome too.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ah, bugger - yes, you're right Sebastian. I'm not quite myself today.

Still, it's a good film.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

heres some of my favs
-some like it hot
-Muriel's wedding
-throw mamma from the train
-naked gun
-a fish called wanda
-LA story
-National Lampoon's Vacation
-the big Lebowski
-something about Mary
-the wedding singer
-groundhog day
-housesitter
-what about Bob
-meet the parents (haven't seen meet the fockers,heard its even funnier)
-true lies
-me myself and Irene
-the cable guy
-dumb and dumber
-manhatten murder mystery


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Not a comedy fan, but my daughter rented this one this weekend...I had seen the 1st one so it made it funnier...

Meet the Fockers

I think I have the name right. It really got me tickled. :lol:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Anything that doesn't have Adam Sandler in it.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

oh 'The Machinist' was pretty good I thought. Bit of a disappointing ending though.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

What Clover and Terri not comedy fans?have to admit I'm a tad surprised because you both have a great sense of humour.

As you can see I adore comedy,doesn't take much to make me giggle,simple little soul that I am.

Last time I went to see a stand up I got rather scared because I lost my breath from laughing so hard.

As for movies I like a good laugh and a good cry.
Love drama,thrillers,mystery,romance,even some action movies like "Brave Heart".
I'm a well rounded woman.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello well rounded woman above me, rolling those big brown eyes!

Hey, just a tad off subject, I played a neat game with a group of people this past weekend. The game is called SCENE IT. Has anyone else played it? It is all about movies...comes with a CD which you sometimes watch snippets of a movie and answer questions. We played two teams and had a ball. Has old and new movies so every age can be helpful.

Just thought I'd mention it to any of you movie buffs who also like to play games.

terri


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

any movie with Bill Murray or Chevy Chase in it is genius.

-Caddyshack
-Ground hog day
-The national lampoons movies
-Ghostbusters

Adamn Sandler is a bit overrated in my opinion, but some of his movies are okay like Little Nicky, Billy Madison, Airheads. Some of his recent stuff is too dramatic and doesn't fit him.

Can't forget the other classics

-Uncle Buck
-Tommy boy
-Dumb and dumber
-Major Payne
-The great outdoors
-The best of Pamela Anderson
-The best of Martinelv: uncensored


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> -The best of Martinelv: uncensored


I'd have to agree. This one beats the hell out of the theatrical release, where not only was the main character full clothed throughout the whole film, but there was nary a monkey in sight.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I wouldn't bother watching it. Most of it is just like the scene at the beginning of Apocalypse Now, where Martin Sheen is going crazy in his bedroom.

Martinelv does Linda Lovelace. Now THAT's worth watching.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been able to reply until now, but I couldn't log on here. Despite requesting new passwords, I kept getting told that my username and password didn't match.

Thanks, Cloverstone, Shelly, mcsiegs and everyone else for their suggestions. I'm printing it all out now and I look forward to having a good laugh.

BTW, I love *all* types of films, except horrors. Years ago, after I watched The Excorsist, and was too scared to sleep for a few nights, I try to give them a miss!


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Just watched Meet The Fockers! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well, I had tears literally running down my cheeks! I laughed so much, I was struggling to breathe. My poor sides and jaw are still aching...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I told you that was a funny damn movie. I'm looking forward to watching it again soon. I could not believe how hard we laughed watching it. BTW, had you seen the first movie?...the name of which escapes me at the moment.

Anyway, I really am glad you got a hoot out of it. 

Let us know the other ones as you enjoy them. Maybe I'll even get in to comedies.

terri


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Terri, yes, you've got blooming great taste! The same as you, I had already seen Meet The Family, which had made the sequel even funnier. I read somewhere that most movie-goers prefered the first one, but the sequel tickled me much more. I can't even say what my favourite scene was, as there were so many...

Cloverstone, there were three films (on the list you suggested for me) that I'd already seen. Bruce Almighty was one of them. You MUST be talking about the newsreader scene, where Bruce manipulates his speech? If so, then snap: I also had to pause it, as we (my friends and fella) were laughing SO much, the four of us were all gasping for air! I had to rewind it twice, before we managed to watch the whole scene properly. Afterwards, I watched that particular scene three times again. Hee hee!

The only other comedy film I've ever watched, where the scene wouldn't end, was The Money Pit, with Tom Hanks and Shelly Long. They buy a beautiful mansion, but *everything *goes wrong with it. I love silly films! If you haven't seen it, it's well worth watching.

Another thing with me: If I especially love a film, I'll buy it and can watch it over and over...

I will gladly update you all as I watch the others suggested. Thanks again, all!

:lol:


----------

